# Dynamic routing



## ondra_knezour (Dec 5, 2010)

Which routing daemon will you suggest for following solution and why? Xorp, BIRD, Quagga, something other?

Pretty large network of internet access points (over 600 SSIDs on about 400 square kilometers area), multiple links between points (redudant topology), IPv4 and IPv6, multicast, own AS, OSPF used for dynamic routing in internal network, BGP on borders (multiple upstreams to several autonomous systems). Another network in neighbourhood acquired, now using mainly Mikrotiks as network HW and connected throught IP infrastucture of another provider to our network.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2010)

Stick with OSPF and BGP. They are the best known and it should work with pretty much everything.


----------



## Arti (Dec 5, 2010)

It is not clear how the router will be used from your description.

I use openbgpd(ports/net/openbgpd). Openbgpd lightweight and flexible demon with a very clear config. But openbgpd maybe not will work  well in your case.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 6, 2010)

There are many routers in network, exchanging routing information using OSPF and several border routers, which talks to world using BGP in addition. We are using Quagga now and I'm looking for advices from people using diferent implementations of those protocols why are they considering them best for theirs usage.


----------



## aragon (Dec 6, 2010)

Do some searching around, but BIRD seems to be of superior quality these days.


----------

